# What are the income requirements for residency now?



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me what the income requirements for a couple are now for residency in Mexico. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

*Never mind I found it*



Heather J said:


> I would be very grateful if someone could tell me what the income requirements for a couple are now for residency in Mexico. Thank you in advance.


It's $2365 for a single person and $3548 for a married couple for a permanent visa.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe it is about $1950 for 1 and 1/2 that amount for a spouse or dependent...2 persons= $2925USD.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> I believe it is about $1950 for 1 and 1/2 that amount for a spouse or dependent...2 persons= $2925USD.


Mexico Immigration Visa Laws and Application Process Summary


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK I was closer than you, from your link:

The legal minimum daily wage in the Federal District in 2012 is 62.33 pesos, so 400 times that is 24,932 pesos, or $1,890 dollars at today’s exchange rate of 13.19 pesos to the dollar. This amount is increased by 50% for each dependent. A married couple applying for the new Residente Temporal visa are required to have a minimum monthly income of $2,835.00

But that is of 2012, probably closer to my estimate now...........


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> OK I was closer than you, from your link:
> 
> The legal minimum daily wage in the Federal District in 2012 is 62.33 pesos, so 400 times that is 24,932 pesos, or $1,890 dollars at today’s exchange rate of 13.19 pesos to the dollar. This amount is increased by 50% for each dependent. A married couple applying for the new Residente Temporal visa are required to have a minimum monthly income of $2,835.00
> 
> But that is of 2012, probably closer to my estimate now...........


I think that for my husband and I we will be better off showing we have investments of substantially more than the amount needed to qualify. Our monthly income will come up just a tiny amount short of $2,850. Does it really COST that much to survive in Mexico a month?  It seems to me that foreigners help the economy or am I just being dense? Are they going to grandfather the old amounts in or make everyone abide by the new income requirements? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The best place to ask if you qualify for any residency visa is at the nearest Mexican Consulate. You can use the above link as a guideline, but the consulate will be the ones to approve the visa application. Remember, that they are not that strict with the dollar amounts. No, it doesn't require that much to live in Mexico as many do it for 1,000 usd and some even less. Of course there are those who require more. ¡Suerte!


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> The best place to ask if you qualify for any residency visa is at the nearest Mexican Consulate. You can use the above link as a guideline, but the consulate will be the ones to approve the visa application. Remember, that they are not that strict with the dollar amounts. No, it doesn't require that much to live in Mexico as many do it for 1,000 usd and some even less. Of course there are those who require more. ¡Suerte!


Thank you.  We have a local Consulate so I'll contact them for more information.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Heather J said:


> Thank you.  We have a local Consulate so I'll contact them for more information.


Great idea, because they are the ones who will approve the application for further processing. 

I remember also seeing quite a few different answers for minimum income requirements when I was starting the process. You and your husband are in about the same place that I was financially, so all my instincts tell me you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Great idea, because they are the ones who will approve the application for further processing.
> 
> I remember also seeing quite a few different answers for minimum income requirements when I was starting the process. You and your husband are in about the same place that I was financially, so all my instincts tell me you probably have nothing to worry about.


I've got a call in to them now so we shall see what they have to say. It's going to be close.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You guys were comparing Temporal to Permanente. Permanente is more if you go direct


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> You guys were comparing Temporal to Permanente. Permanente is more if you go direct


True. But once you're Permanente, you don't have to return to INM every year to renew your card (and pay an additional fee).


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Heather J said:


> I've got a call in to them now so we shall see what they have to say. It's going to be close.:fingerscrossed:


I'll bet you a picture of wooden nickel against a report back here on the forum after you call that you are going to make it!


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I'll bet you a picture of wooden nickel against a report back here on the forum after you call that you are going to make it!


We shall see. I have no idea how long it will take for me to get a call back......:fingerscrossed: I don't want to be permanent tourists.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Heather J said:


> We shall see. I have no idea how long it will take for me to get a call back......:fingerscrossed: I don't want to be permanent tourists.


Some consulates have the habit of not returning telephone calls. Some even ignore email requests. If they don't respond, a visit might be required.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Some consulates have the habit of not returning telephone calls. Some even ignore email requests. If they don't respond, a visit might be required.


Luckily it's only about 2 hours away. I'll bug the hell right out of him. :frusty:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Heather, what are you planning to do in Mexico,you look too young to retire ?


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Heather, what are you planning to do in Mexico,you look too young to retire ?


We are going to retire early.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Heather J said:


> We are going to retire early.


Good for you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is best not to bug anyone, especially at the Mexican consulate. It is true that Mexicans generally fail to respond to e-mail or to return phone calls. It is a cultural habit that they prefer face to face interaction with handshakes and smiles, along with inquiries as to the well being of the individual and their family, etc. Once those formalities are out of the way, you may proceed to request assistance and/or information, with the likelihood that they will be extremely helpful. So, I would phone and ask for an appointment to discuss your needs in person. Be prepared with your passport, three months of bank statements, birth certificate and anything else you feel important, such as professional certifications, etc. If you are a married couple, or a family, go together.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is best not to bug anyone, especially at the Mexican consulate. It is true that Mexicans generally fail to respond to e-mail or to return phone calls. It is a cultural habit that they prefer face to face interaction with handshakes and smiles, along with inquiries as to the well being of the individual and their family, etc. Once those formalities are out of the way, you may proceed to request assistance and/or information, with the likelihood that they will be extremely helpful. So, I would phone and ask for an appointment to discuss your needs in person. Be prepared with your passport, three months of bank statements, birth certificate and anything else you feel important, such as professional certifications, etc. If you are a married couple, or a family, go together.


Thank you for the advice. I will see if I can set an appointment.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> True. But once you're Permanente, you don't have to return to INM every year to renew your card (and pay an additional fee).


When you renew your temporal card for the second year you can now get a card which lasts for three years...


----------

